

Hundreds of Thousands of Microsoft Web Servers Hacked - mattjung
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/04/hundreds_of_thousands_of_micro_1.html

======
johns
I thought this might show up here despite the overall very poor reporting.
This is not an IIS vulnerability, it's a SQL Injection Attack and not limited
to sites on IIS. It's not hundreds of thousands of servers, its hundreds of
thousands of PAGES.

~~~
johns
I'm not trying to say that this isn't serious, but its another reminder to
validate all your input, no matter which platform you're using.

------
TrevorJ
This instills confidence. ...in LAMP that is.

~~~
johns
If you think LAMP will save you from sql injection, you're sorely mistaken.

